

Show HN: Instant Stripe Payment Forms - nickwoodhams
https://easybill.co

======
morisy
I'm a very happy Stripe customer, but the design of the payment page is just
something we've never taken the time to get right. These are beautiful
examples.

Not sure I'm sold on the idea of using them as part of an existing site, but
looks like a nice, easy alternative for people looking to accept payments
without PayPal.

~~~
nickwoodhams
Thanks for the feedback Morisy.

What do you think would make people like yourself more likely to use the forms
in your exisiting website? What about uploading custom CSS?

~~~
morisy
For an existing website, I never want the user to leave my existing domain. If
they have to leave my domain, it absolutely needs to be to go to a brand name
they know and trust, and there better be a really good reason.

------
nickwoodhams
I created this product because I wanted to invoice customers via email using
my Stripe account.. not PayPal. What do you think?

